# 300 WSM, Heavy "bull" barrel



## maddoxj (Jun 5, 2005)

I've been looking for a 300 WSM with the heavy "bull" barrell, but haven't had any luck finding one.

Anyone have any suggestions on where to find one of these?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

Shooters Corner in Texas City409 945 7430.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a Remington with a bull barre lin 300 WSM. I sent you a pm.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

If you want to go a custom route try getting the barrel made from MGM at www.matchgrademachine.com . I have Thompson Center barrels from them made to what ever length and twist that I want from Shilen blanks. Great work at a good price. Gary


----------



## Turbo Quacker (Sep 18, 2005)

browing eclipse at east texas pawn in Lufkin 936-639-3322


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I bought a Winchester Coyote M70 in 300WSM several years ago. It shoots 1.5" groups with factory ammo.

I really like the rig, 'cept it is a lil heavy to carry elk hunting.


----------



## shallowsport702 (Dec 11, 2007)

What turbo said...The full model name is the Browning Abolt II M-1000 Eclipse...Let me be the first to say that this is an awesome gun. This was my first hunting season using mine and I love it, although mine is chambered in 270wsm. It has a thumbhole which is nice, and it has a greyish-black laminated stock..I will say that this is definetly a blind or tripod gun, don't plan on walking alot with it, mine weighs around 10lbs. They're kinda pricey but I think it's worth it. They have an adjustable trigger too, and a box magazine that you can remove. Any other questions let me know.

that's actually the gun in my avatar. first deer I killed with that rifle, dropped him with a shoulder shot.


----------



## Mowdy Ag (Dec 19, 2005)

A friend of mine is moving overseas in a month and is thinking about selling his custom 300 WSM. I'm buying some of his reloading stuff and he sent the attached pic to me to see if I'd be interested (I'm not). It's a stainless Montana Rifleman 99 action with a Shilen stainless match grade barrel, heavy contour, 25", 1-10" twist. The stock is a McMillen A-2. ...not sure if the scope and bipod go with it. If you're thinking of something like this, let me know and I'll be glad to pass it on (he's not on this board).

MA


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Sweet rifle.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks like a Super Sniper scope on that 300 WSM. I have a 16X SS and love it. Nice rifle BTW.


----------



## Herkaleez (Feb 12, 2005)

savage model 12bvss for less than $600 on line through buds gunshop they have other models as well


----------



## pign&gign (Feb 8, 2009)

Last time I was in Pro Defense in League city they had several. They were Rem. 700's.


----------



## maddoxj (Jun 5, 2005)

Folks, thanks for the replies. I bought the gun Mowdy Ag posted the pics of. I also bought a Super Sniper 16X scope, which is being mounted and bore sighted now. Can't wait to get this thing to the range.


----------

